# University thesis - Online shopping



## aarond.bennett

Hi Guys

You may have seen on a few networks that I am busy doing my dissertation for my MBA and I am trying to collect information on the consumers perception of online shopping in Dubai/UAE. :ranger:

I have a quick survey and have attached the link to below, I would greatly appreciate it if you took a few minutes to answer the questions!!! :clap2:

Please feel free to send this link to any other Expats (or even locals) living in Dubai/UAE, the more responses I get the more accurate my results.

The password for the survey is “diss2011”

Online Shopping in Dubai

Kind regards
Aaron


----------

